# Cool off the beaten places in Utah



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So here in Utah, we live in a pretty cool state. There are lots of unique places that are off the beaten path that are cool to see. I really enjoy just driving a dirt road to see where it goes. I'd love to swap places of cool things to see and do with people either on here or on a different website if one exists. Is anyone aware of a website like that? Anyways, some of my favorite places are historical places, like Simpson Springs, Topaz Mountain and the Japanese concentration camp there, Cascade Springs, this time of year, it's always cool to go see the salmon spawn at any lake that has them like Porcupine Reservoir, Strawberry, and things like that. What are some of everyone else's cool places to go?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mirror Lake Scenic Byway, 3rd week of September.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Alpine Loop in Autumn. Guardsman's Pass anytime except winter (road is closed in winter).


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

The Boulder mountain, My new favorite place in Utah. The San Rafeal Swell, its is full of history and beautiful scenery. I also found a beautiful area up in the Provo peaks area, got up on a ridge and was amazed at the view, so much so I forgot what I was doing for about 45 minutes. 
There are alot of places to go that are beyond what words can describe, and what makes it even more amazing is most people won't see it because it would require effort.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, Utah is quite underrated indeed for cool places.



Jed said:


> Guardsman's Pass anytime except winter (road is closed in winter).


+1, was there yesterday. Hard to beat right now.

Our family found a place that kind of blew us away this spring while we were out in the West desert finding geocaches. It is called the "Lace curtains" and is South of Delta. It is an enormous wall of lava that looks like it ran into a glacier and stopped in its tracks. The pictures don't do it justice, but here are a couple.

[attachment=2:jzwz7iia]P5080028.jpg[/attachment:jzwz7iia]

[attachment=1:jzwz7iia]P5080029.jpg[/attachment:jzwz7iia]

[attachment=0:jzwz7iia]P5080030.jpg[/attachment:jzwz7iia]


----------

